# Incubation Temperature to Produce Females for Testudo Hermanni Boettgeri



## Dave Guderian (May 26, 2020)

Hi All-

Can anyone share what temperature and humidity they keep eggs incubating at to produce females for Testudo Hermanni Boettgeri (Eastern Hermann's)? My female dropped 4 eggs on Saturday and I have been incubating them at 89 degrees with 70% Humidity.

Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 26, 2020)

@GBtortoises @HermanniChris


----------



## method89 (May 26, 2020)

Direct from the care sheet.


----------



## Dave Guderian (May 26, 2020)

Thanks method89.

I did see that before, but had a question:

Below 87F seems to be likely male, but what is the "mix" temperature and the "female likely" temperature. For example, do temps from 87F - 88.5F produce a mix of males and females and over 88.5 (up to 89.6F) produce mostly females?


----------



## HermanniChris (May 27, 2020)

Any eggs of the Testudo hermanni species complex can be subjected to as high as 91.6F regularly to produce female (although the Dalmatian variant of T. h. boettgeri and the Mallorca locale of T. hermanni hermanni appear to be sensitive to this and fail more often than others) but at between 87 and 88F, both males and females may be produced. Females should make up of the bulk of the crop when subjected to anything beyond 88, but unforeseen fluctuations are always possible which can and do influence the opposite sex if they occur during the pivotal time frame of the incubation duration. For standard T. h. boettgeri, if your goal is to produce a majority of females I would push for 89.6-90F with 70 to 80% relative humidity.
Keep in mind you may experience some anomalies at these higher temps.


----------



## Dave Guderian (May 27, 2020)

Perfect. Thanks so much Chris. I have "upped" the temp to 89.5 and will keep it there. I don't want to risk going higher at the potential expense of the tortoises.

Thanks again for the great info!


----------

